

Pictures from Volcano eruption in Chile - DjMojoRisin
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2011/06/volcano_erupts_in_chile.html

======
DjMojoRisin
The pictures give some context and realization into how the most powerful
system around us is in fact - Nature.

